# Raising Worms



## Tazymae (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anybody raised earthworms or nightcrawlers or mice and rats for the reptile trade? Not the worms of course, they are for fishing. I would think there would be a demand for this. Any input?
Thanks


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Jay/shreck on Country Singletree is our worm guru.


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

I've just set up a worm bin, but have yet to buy the worms... There is a giant operation in our area that raises rodents as feed but I don't know what they feed the feed.. lol


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I haven't but my grandfather on my dad's side used to raise worms to support the family. This was in Saline Co, AR in the 50's though.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

As with any product, marketing is the key. You aren't going to take worms or mice to the local sale barn and watch them get auctioned away. You're going to have to go to pet stores, bait shops, and any where else you can think of that might be a bulk buyer. See if they have an unmet need other than just wanting a cheaper price than they are getting from their current suppliers. 

My wife in college worked at a raptor rehab facility and they fed white mice and rats to the odd assortment of eagles, hawks, owls, and falcons. But with 20 - 30 birds, they went thru lots of rodents so they raised their own. I'm sure for the right price they would have outsourced the process. While I doubt it would have been a price to make it worth your while to raise and deliver, you might want to check with your local animal control or shelters and ask what org takes in raptors in your area.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Starting a herd is easy and inexpensive. 

Build a bin to these plans

Cheap and Easy Worm Bin!

Buy a couple cups of red wiggler bait or make a worm trap of old carpet scraps or cardboard.


Prep the bin, add the worms and let them teach you worm farming. 

Best part of starting with a couple cups of bait is that your farm start up cost is under $20 so you can afford to fail while learning how to keep the bin around 70% moisture and adequately fed to double your herd every few months while you research possible markets in your area.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

When raising large batches of earthworms be aware of the potential to sell their 'litter' after a batch as garden enhancer.

See if your local library can get you a loaner copy of "The Earthwork Book: How to Raise and Use Earthworms for Your Farm and Garden" by Jerry Minnich.

You can search for other related books on half.com, amazon.com and other on-line book sellers.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

When I had hopes of buying a house from one of the members on here last summer back where I lived as a kid, I was going to raise worms. The house was just down the road from a lake with homes all around it. There was no bait store for many miles, so I figured I'd get a good bit of business. If the house had been bigger we'd be there today. I really wanted to raise worms...and live in the country.

Nomad


----------

